# Sundressing & See Thru Color haul from Pro Store



## V2LUCKY (May 4, 2006)

I've posted this on MUA but had to share here too.

SIL and I drove to MAC Pro in LA (1h45-2h drive) We only go for preview nights since it's so far but today we decided to go for the Sundressing stuff. Well I picked up Gold Dusk pig, Softwash Grey pig, Fountainbleu e/s, Mixing Medium, Cellopink lipgelee (BTW- the had See Thru color collection there) and 6 empty pigment jars. The MA asked why we needed 6 (cause you're only allowed to buy 3 of any one item) and we told him that we always go 1/2 of pigments but he was completely cool about it. He was soooooooooo nice and every other MA in the store were being very nice and helpful to us. We had to take my 5 nieces cause my bro wasn't home and we couldn't leave them anywhere else, and usually when we go to any MAC store the MAs are so bitchy about kids but these MAs were extra sweet. So when we were paying we told them that we had to drive from Victorville (really small unknown town far from LA) cause we didn't do online orders too much and we needed those empty jars and only 1/2ed them in MAC jars (yes we're anal like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and one of the MAs goes to the back and gets us a FULL box of sample jars, the ones with the black top, complete with the little sticker labels, he just opened it to check he had gotten the right box. That was too sweet, I think it had to do with my baby niece he fell in love with her. So now SIL & I have to send him a Thank you card, no other MA has been this nice to us EVER! and it wasn't even the MA that was helping us.

I'll try to get pics tomorrow, I need to borrow bro's camera.

ETA: Oh yea I forgot we also signed up for a party May 25th, I don't know what collection it's for but I assume it's for Lure, Bait & Hooked. All he said is that it's for the summer stuff. So yay! I'm excited for that.


This is my Sundressing Haul




This is a pic of my most recent hauls all together
The bottom row of pigments are my SIL's I took this pic after I had split the pigments.








And my jars my new fav MA gave to us. The box came with 2 of these egg carton type looking things and SIL and I split them.


----------



## dstroyedangel (May 4, 2006)

I read your post on MUA! luckyy!!! PICTURES!!! please


----------



## Juneplum (May 4, 2006)

KILLER!!! that was really nice of him


----------



## midnightlouise (May 4, 2006)

That's awesome! What a sweet MA!


----------



## n_j_t (May 4, 2006)

What a nice guy! And a great haul! How's that lipgelee? Did you see all of them?


----------



## frances92307 (May 4, 2006)

Hey V2Lucky I'm a neighbor...I live in Apple Valley!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frances92307* 
_Hey V2Lucky I'm a neighbor...I live in Apple Valley!_

 
YAY! Don't you hate driving so far to get your MAC fix?


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_j_t* 
_What a nice guy! And a great haul! How's that lipgelee? Did you see all of them?_

 
It's beautiful, I saw all of them. It'll try and post a pic of mine when my brother brings me his camera.


----------



## julievdveer (May 4, 2006)

I have to stay away, but they more I hear the harder it's getting----


----------



## Ada (May 4, 2006)

I know Victorville! I have a bunch of family that lives in Barstow-- when we would visit them they would always take us to the Victorville mall, because Barstow is too crappy to even have a mall. Yeah, LA is a bit of a drive from there, isn't it!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_I know Victorville! I have a bunch of family that lives in Barstow-- when we would visit them they would always take us to the Victorville mall, because Barstow is too crappy to even have a mall. Yeah, LA is a bit of a drive from there, isn't it!_

 
That's funny not too many people know Victorville, we're a small town but we're still WAY better than Barstow.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 5, 2006)

I added more pics!


----------



## asteffey (May 5, 2006)

is pinkified strobe cream and the all over gloss part of the new collections?


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_is pinkified strobe cream and the all over gloss part of the new collections?_

 
No, Pinkified Strobe cream is an Asian exclusive, and the all over glosses are long gone (not sure if they're discontinued or were LE)


----------



## lipglossrockstar (May 5, 2006)

great haul!!  ah i need alot of sample jars too.  i think the next huge shopping spree i'm just going to say "ok hand over the carton of sample jars..i know you have them!!" haha


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2006)

very nice...


----------

